# 200 series clutch problems



## ColtonB (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a JD 200 series, it runs great except for one problem. The variable clutch. When your have it clicked in the first three positions, it works no problem. But, without fail, when you put it in the fourth position or above, the belt will fly off. I tried oiling the variable clutch pulley whatsit and that did nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can you Post pictures of the troubled area? Sounds like a missing part.


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like a tension problem with a worn belt. Under the variator lever are two caps. That is where you adjust tension. Put the lever in the 2nd notch and adjust bolt behind those caps. You should see the clutch move down as you tighten up slack. Also, this may sound dumb but is the belt on so the vgrove is going into the pulley? If you need to replace the belt due to it being stretched out too much, replace the drive belt as well as they both have to come off anyways, mike


----------



## ColtonB (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks! I will try that tomorrow, I might post a few pictures too


----------

